# Moving from Michigan to Florida



## bandgeek94 (Jul 6, 2013)

In a few months I'm going to be moving from Michigan to Florida, and I'll have to travel through Georgia. I know that hedgehogs are illegal in Georgia, but I was wondering if I could transport him through Georgia, or if I would have to go the long way around through Alabama. I haven't been able to find this answer anywhere, so if you could help me out that would be great!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I _think_ in Georgia, you should be fine to just drive through with him. The only state that I've heard of people being extremely cautious with even driving through is Pennsylvania. The other states don't seem to be quite so nutty/strict with reinforcing hedgehogs as illegal pets, so I don't think it's worried about quite so much.


----------

